# sex linked birds



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

I would like to know what the different sex links are.
Is it mainly when you pair different colors, or are there other factors ?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*There are quite a few that are sex linked*

Reduced, dilute, pale, almond, ash red, brown and others can all be involved in sex linked matings.

Reduced, dilute and pale all act the same way in that if you mate a cock of one of these factors to a normal hen, all young hens will be like the father (reduced, pale or dilute) and the young cocks will all be normal and split for this factor. The various colors do not apply here as they are separate from these factors.

If you mate a blue cock to an ash red hen, all young hens will be blue and cocks will be ash red, carrying blue.

Normal cock to almond hen makes all almond cocks and normal hens.

If you have two blue or ash red pigeons and produce a brown, it will be hen.

These are just a few examples of sex linkage. You can check Slobberknocker's color chart for more examples and see the results.

Bill


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

heres a link to that chart 
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Man , Those mosaic's are wild looking. I would guess not very common either.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Mosaics are becoming more common*

They are still pretty unpredictable but I'm trying to figure out what makes them tick. Almond seems to be the number one culpret in making them but there are others as well. They are still not common by any means. I have one from an almond roller cock with a black hen and one in my figuritas that has nothing to do with almond. She is quite unusual and may be one of the rarities that is the result of two sperms fertilzing one egg, don't know for sure.

Bill


----------

